

MSN down? - T-A
http://www.msn.com/
Has been displaying a single line of raw text for hours, at least for me... I&#x27;d be getting a little embarrassed by now if I were MS.
======
nikku
LOL, no.

~~~
T-A
Or?
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/msn.com.html#commentstop](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/msn.com.html#commentstop)

~~~
nikku
Hold on... You said it was down! I know how can check if a site is down.

~~~
T-A
You make an interesting semantic point. :) If the site is responding to HTTP
requests, but all it's returning is an unintelligible line of raw text, is it
up or is it down?

~~~
nikku
It's barely up..?

